# Knives in the deer woods



## daveb (Jan 17, 2015)

This was the last week of deer season in most of the SE states. It's been a couple years since I've managed to go but I was able to take one for the freezer. In previous years I had always had a Gerber (or three) for cleaning and skinning duties, but as a result of my interest here I had some better tools to work with.


A friend and my host is in the dirt business so he has some toys not normally found in a deer camp.









150ish lb doe. Healthy, (past tense) nice layer of fat.







I like a short knife for cleaning, finger on tip when I can't see it. It's a Yoshikane SKD field knife from Maksim. No surprise it handles well, readily sharpens and keeps a keen edge. Don't know why Maksim and Yoshi parted ways but I wish they would kiss and make up.:scratchhead:







And into the truck for the night - 37F and a bag of ice in the cavity.







Next day skinned it and broke it down with a Gesshin Hankotsu - best knife I've ever used for either task. (And the perfect size and shape for removing the Obama gland.) 

I used the boning saw I picked up from Chuckles for the pelvic bone and neck. Popped ball joints with the field knife from Butch. Was working solo so no pics.

The knife collection:







And at a stopping point. This is where I've always bagged and tagged the loins and taken the quarters to a processor for sausage or burger. I'm feeling a little ambitious and may try and do it myself. Anyone have a recipe for a spicy, garlicy, most delicious sausage?


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice to see you got the ice in the cavity . See a lot of wasted venison up here from not getting and keeping it cold.


----------



## Chifunda (Jan 17, 2015)

Some folks just have better gear than others. :biggrin:

http://[URL=http://s1153.photobucket.com/user/Chifunda/media/AxeCrop-1.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Twistington (Jan 18, 2015)

What a wonderful bone saw you have there!


----------



## cheflarge (Jan 18, 2015)

Dave,

I have a killer recipe for hot/fennel Italian sausage, that I have had great success with. If you are interested, PM me and I would be happy to share it with you.

Al


----------



## Framingchisel (Jan 18, 2015)

Great post. Foe a view on the subject from Japan see

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZLaWayFxnhCAoCWqASKeDQ

They must have a problem with excessive deer.

He has extensive comments on knives, sharpening, hunting and fishing. One of my regular channels.


----------



## cschoedler (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll take some snack sticks please. Maybe some burger too!


----------



## steelcity (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice Dave. Where was this at? I haven't had much luck. I had several does around me a few weeks ago at a friend's timber plantation in GA but he held firm on his rules. Giving it one more try this coming weekend.


----------



## steelcity (Jan 18, 2015)

Who do you usually take it to around here for processing?


----------



## daveb (Jan 18, 2015)

I go to middle Ga, just south of Robbins AFB, the Clothing Carnival exit. My friend there manages property for trophy bucks so his rule is to take as many does as possible, no buttons or spikes (when in doubt don't) and if you take a buck you get it mounted. I've seen some nice ones but let them walk. Can't eat horns.

Season is over unless you're throwing sticks at them? 

A friend here uses a processor in Plant City. I thought about that but I think I'm going to do this one myself. 

Good luck and stay in touch.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 19, 2015)

Dave,

I have several great recipes for garlic summer sausage. I will try to hunt them up tonight or tomorrow night and put them up. My dad and I have been making our own sausage for years.
Eric


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice post Dave, thanks for sharing! At least you got to keep what you butchered 
Mighty fine looking venison, share some photos if you do make sausage.





daveb said:


> Season is over unless you're throwing sticks at them?



Bow hunting, maybe?


----------



## Chifunda (Jan 19, 2015)

DeepCSweede said:


> Dave,
> 
> I have several great recipes for garlic summer sausage. I will try to hunt them up tonight or tomorrow night and put them up. My dad and I have been making our own sausage for years.
> Eric



I'd be interested in seeing that as well. Don't have a summer sausage recipe and all of a sudden I feel the need. :hungry:


----------



## salmonkiller (Jan 19, 2015)

A food saver and meat grinder could come in handy.Order some hog casings and you should be able to make some screaming sausage.Nice harvest..Archery?


----------



## steelcity (Jan 19, 2015)

Zones B & D have some more time for general gun. 

I think that place in Plant City is called Hoof and Horn.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 23, 2015)

Still hunting up the recipes. I found my jerky recipes, but the books and the notebook my Dad and I kept for sausage making seems to have been moved since my Dad died last year. I will hopefully be able to find it somewhere :scratchhead:


----------



## Chifunda (Jan 23, 2015)

DeepCSweede said:


> Still hunting up the recipes. I found my jerky recipes, but the books and the notebook my Dad and I kept for sausage making seems to have been moved since my Dad died last year. I will hopefully be able to find it somewhere :scratchhead:



Thanks for checking in; hope you're able to find it.

Please accept my condolences for the loss of your dad.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 27, 2015)

Dave, I've made this recipe with good success. Post pics if you do it

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/VenisonFreshSausage.pdf


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 27, 2015)

beautiful doe!!!

you know, i quit going to the butcher. my taste have refined to the point that i just love the taste of venison. salt pepper, and heat. i JUST got back from my deer hunt. bowhunt in arizona. we were not successful, but i did take a hunk of deer from my California animal. i didnt read the label and ended up with a hunk marked "rump" in the desert. i sliced it thin, salted it early and took the back side of my Forgecraft bullnose and wacked it a bunch. quick sear over the campfire and it was damn tender!!

i usually reserve the rump for a quick 1" cube, and a trip to the freezer to solidify a tad..then into the food processor for a quick 10 rounds..then loosely formed into patties. salted..pan fried and turned into Hawaiian loco-moco!!

congrats on the deer...love the backhoe to lift it. lucky dude.


----------

